# serious tmi cyclogest question



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi girls 

im having another melt down today marks to 2ww for me but i dont test for 18 days which is monday !!

can i ask an experienced cyclogest user a question ?

basically i put the thing in this morning at 7am and ive been trying to check my cervix for changes ( no luck as i have no idea what im looking for   ) but when i have put finger up as far is it will go i got a load of creamy white either discharge?CM? or pessarie remnants 

in your opinion what is it ? CM discharge or pessarie juice ?? there was a full top of finger full it freaked me out 

imso sorry its a bit graphic im just hoping some one will know or advice what it could be and also what colour CM is supposed to be if you are pregnant 

thank you


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I had that with mine, it seemed it was the cylogest, does it look almost like runny icing? That's what I had 

Lilly x


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't freak out it's your pesseries!!! This IVF game is a nightmare I know


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

lilly yes thats exactly what its like ? 

and moldog yes you are right im having a nightmare day im terrified of monday why on earth i decided to see where my cervix was i have no idea ! could deffo not be cm ??

thanks xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about your cervix either, I would never of even thought to check mine, I could never feel mine but I had 2 laps to remove endo last year and I can feel it now, it seems to of dropped down, my uterus is stuck down anyway too so I think everything's just a bit mangled

You're at St Mary's aren't you? 

Lilly x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah im at st marys chick 

imjust trying to analyse everything ! and the white stuff finished me off today , girls mention it all the time so i thought it could be a symptom xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was there for my first cycle, thought I had seen you on the St Mary's board, well done on holding out and not testing, I tested early and really regretted it x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cyclogest pessaries are made of vegetable fat and this is the white stuff you're noticing. They can be quite messy when you use them vaginally, so lots of ladies prefer to use them back door during the tww instead, where they don't tend to leak out. You just gently push them up there about an inch and your muscles hold them in place. That's why they're known as bum bullets!  It's perfectly fine, and much cleaner, to do this if you prefer - the progesterone will still be absorbed as effectively as if you use them vaginally.

xx


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

Definitely pessaries lilacheva , I did exactly the same thing when I wanted to check my cervix and had a finger full of the white stuff   
I wouldn't do it again though , I found the cervix position is totally unreliable mine was moving up and down all the time in my 2ww and I got my BFP , it's now up high and closed though and has been for over a week ( I haven't been prodding it I just notice when I out my pessaries up , I would advice you not to prod your cervix ) 
good luck for testing Monday xxx


----------



## vicky1980 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ladies 

I hope u are all well!  I have a wee Question about the pessaries - hope u don't mind?

I've been using them vaginally but am starting to feel thrush like symptoms has anyone else experienced this? 

Vicky xx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Vicky
Just to say I developed thrush whilst on the pessaries (crinone though). It is worth asking if your gp or clinic can do a high vaginal swab to confirm if it is thrush or not. You can still have canesten but worth getting it checked out


----------



## vicky1980 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks LuluLimon! 

Will give my clinic a call


----------

